# How much to replace windshield?



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

So my windshield cracked. I suspect it was due to the stones that hit it the previous week on the freeway. My mother insists that someone shot it with a BB gun or as some people would say a pellete gun. At any rate I wasn't even upset about it untill my mother tried to blame it on me. In her mind someone is always involved. Whatever!!! I talked to the mechanics at the Firestone and they told me they dont install windshields but that people at the "PIC YOUR PART" junkyard install them.


Has anyone else had to replace their windshield?


----------



## specialkjr (Jun 11, 2003)

I went to Safe-Lite and got mine replaced for about $200. I could have gotten a cheaper one from glassdoctor or something. There are many places that specialize in windshields and sunroofs. Just look in the phone book.


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

I saw some website where they fix cracks on winshields. Should I get that crack fixed or should I just replace the dam thing?

http://www.windshieldrepair.com/

check out the link and check out my car's windshield crack.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mine is gonna be about 110, but ive got some nice hookups...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

120 to be exact, but the dude is coming to my house tomorrow after work...


----------



## specialkjr (Jun 11, 2003)

Repairs can only be done on minor chips or cracks.


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

i had mine replaced on my 2000 altima HUGE crack almost along the whole thing its those bloody trucks on the highway aynways it was 150 CDN


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

I would just get stoned.


----------

